

NATO websites hit by DDoS cyber attacks, Ukraine group claims responsibility - jkaljundi
http://www.dw.de/nato-websites-hit-by-ddos-cyber-attacks-ukraine-group-claims-responsibility/a-17499561

======
spingsprong
Is that source code from a toaster?

~~~
dm2
Yes, not a production one though. The image has been used before.

[http://www.reddit.com/r/geek/comments/180o19/my_local_newspa...](http://www.reddit.com/r/geek/comments/180o19/my_local_newspaper_wrote_a_big_story_about/)

[http://coffeebean2.deviantart.com/journal/Project-toaster-
Fi...](http://coffeebean2.deviantart.com/journal/Project-toaster-File-toaster-
dba-310465267)

[http://www.embeddedarm.com/software/arm-netbsd-
toaster.php](http://www.embeddedarm.com/software/arm-netbsd-toaster.php)

------
deluvas
Can't blame them. I'd hack a toaster, too.

